# Fishing the Grand



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

I was wondering if the Grand was a good place for a beginner. I haven't fished for steelhead before but I have been fly fishing for small rainbow trout and panfish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

It can be but not at the moment. If you wanna hook up n go I'm in the learning phase on fly fishing myself. Ive got the jig n maggot down just wanna learn fly now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

Are the conditions poor right now. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Blown up flooded dirty.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

Me and a friend of mine are planning on coming up on Friday. Do you think the conditions will be better then. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

This is just my opinion but the Grand is not an easy river to learn compared to the other stocked ones. It's a little bigger and harder to master. I know some experienced Steelheaders that feel the same way. Don't get me wrong there are a lot of fish in there but if you are just starting off I would try the rock or chag.


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the advise which one do you think would be better to fish for a beginner?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Grand is definitely pretty tough even for experienced guys. If we get rain this week like they're calling for the grand probably wont be fishable for another week and a half or two. I would start out at the rocky just because it has so much access. It's a pretty forgiving river and not too hard to find some good holes. If I were you I'd start out with a spinning rod and drift spawn or jigs off the bottom, but if you feel like fly fishing go for it. If you wanna catch fish I would go to the rocky instead of the chagrin... that river has been total crap this season


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks bman I appreciate it I want to go where I can put fish in the box. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

The grand wasn't hard for me at all with jigs everywhere I've tried I've caught steel. Chagrin has been a lot more difficult for me. I guess I just got lucky every place I've tried.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks it is getting a little confusing. Thanks for the info. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I sent you a pm.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

bman95 said:


> Grand is definitely pretty tough even for experienced guys. If we get rain this week like they're calling for the grand probably wont be fishable for another week and a half or two. I would start out at the rocky just because it has so much access. It's a pretty forgiving river and not too hard to find some good holes. If I were you I'd start out with a spinning rod and drift spawn or jigs off the bottom, but if you feel like fly fishing go for it. If you wanna catch fish I would go to the rocky instead of the chagrin... that river has been total crap this season


Before the rivers locked up the chagrin was on fire. At least for my group of friends.... We never once had a day this fall that wasn't double digits except 1 and that's because I was solo and landed 9 and broke 3 off so it would of been a double digit day. I did fish the rocky last year as it was my first year chasing steel but now that I've got it down haven't been back. Gets way to crowded and people walk right up next to you and fish 10 ft away trying to hit the same hole you've been fishing for 4 hrs... Me personally I'd fish the rocky first because there's so much area to cover. Also there's so many different spots(tail outs, riffles, deep holes, log jams, fords) you can learn to fish em all there so you can take that info to other rivers and tribs. Once these rivers clear back up I'll be down to the chagrin. Looking forward to using my new pole I got in December that I still haven't got to use....

EA51


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Interesting, i was out there plenty of times this fall and only got one skipper. Even fished the chag thru the ice and got nothing. But i hear you about the rocky, a lot of rude people there which is why i mostly avoid fishing there


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

That helps a lot I really don't like to be crowded when I am fishing especially when I am fly fishing thanks for the info. Does the Grand ever get crowded?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

Are there any other of the rivers where there is rude people? I would like to advise them.


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeremy139 said:


> Are there any other of the rivers where there is rude people? I would like to advise them.


Theres always gonna be rude people no matter where you go. The main concentration is at the rock and theres a certain group of people that fish on the chagrin that are very rude. I can't say who they are or else i'll probably get banned lol but most people you see will be cool and you can strike up a conversation with them easily


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned? Why are they on this board?? Call em out who cares lol.


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

They probably arent but i called them out and the mods removed it for "ethnic profiling" apparently lol


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

That's ok I get the point. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I had the same problem when I vented about them folks poaching.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

If they didn't do it we wouldn't have to complain. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Grand here in geneva abt 5 minutes ago. Still flowin alot over dam and moving fast downstream. I was tracing the grand on google maps one day it goes thru alot of rural land and has alot of tribs no wonder it flows hard for weeks.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the pic and the info. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Its doable in some areas. Low visibility. Tribes may be good in morn.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

That is good to hear is there rain forecasted for Wednesday up there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

grand fished very well before the blowout, should be even better when it finally drops. Only downside to that river is the time it takes for it to drop and clear being such a large watershed. As long as there are steelhead there will be whiners and unpleasant people on rivers but there is plenty of room to get away from them on grand and a lot of big holes that can have piles of fish. I'd agree with the recommendations on rocky or chagrin, same kinda water just shrunk down and easier to learn, but the fight on the grand is the best in any Ohio tribs in my view.


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the advise a lot of people have been advising me to fish the chagrin or the rocky I defiantly will fish the chagrin or the rocky and leave the grand to next year or the year after. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Again not a hard river. 2 nd cast went three for three in hour and half.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice! Were you by stclair bridge?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Negative. Up stream. I may go there after bit they just opened up grand river landing. They should be stacked up there. Mouth of a trib

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

Where is the Grand River landing. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Google it. Easier than explaining. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice fish there. Looked pretty big. Wanted to get out today but didn't happen

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> Negative. Up stream. I may go there after bit they just opened up grand river landing. They should be stacked up there. Mouth of a trib
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


hmm if its a nice hole at the mouth of the trib I'm thinking of drifting that clear trib water/muddy grand line can be a quick way to 10 fish.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Hit the grand today,saw no one. Tried grand river landing and kiwanis park. Jig and maggot. No luck, windy and cold. Water was coffee colored, moving pretty good.
Was a nice Sunday outing anyway.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Was flowing good and coffee in geneva to no luck even after moving to a nice trib. Saw one roller that was it.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

At grand river landing I have two spots I can't get to yet because of the ice still unless I wade. I haven't had time to commit to that yet. They are there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks I was fishing it Friday but no luck. The Grand seemed pretty wide where is the best spot to catch them? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Across the river other side is best for me. If you have waders or use your yak. Kinda drift that far side with jig n maggot. Some guys use eggs there to. If you can safely anchor and really work that deeper side. Next time you come up here let me know and ill show you in person. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jeremy139 (Jan 23, 2013)

I will message you the next time I come up. Me and a friend are planing on coming up in two weeks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Im probably heading up next saturday and pass delaware on the way. Shoot me a PM if you want to go.

Rick


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeremy139 said:


> I will message you the next time I come up. Me and a friend are planing on coming up in two weeks.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ok as long as the other fish in the river aren't hitting ill be steelhead. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

